# Holidays !



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well it's that time. What's everyone doing then ? Anything "bold"? My old travelling mate has just returned from travelling through Cambodia and Vietnam on a motorcycle, and loved Vietnam. Not this year, but I want to go and do the same, I'm going to do a bit of travelling around these shores, always wanted to do the train journey from Settle to Carlisle, so that's arranged. Plus a bit of travelling about in the surrounding area. So much to do, so little time to do it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I certainly won't be staying here in the rain...off to sunny Portugal for a while from next week. :beach:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been very lucky to travel and live all over. Most of these dream exotic locations that are bigged up in the Sunday supplements are fine if you don't leave the hotel or go very far from it, but and especially the far east once you get off the well beaten tourist track or backpacker routes they are borderline third world sh!tholes. Alright if you have a few quid but of the same token a bit depressing.

Anyway going for all four of the main Canaries this year, been to Fuerteventura, Lanzarote and booked to go to Tenerife shortly but if we can pick something up we fancy Grand Canaria.

Whilst not everybody's Cup of tea the sun always shines year round and been going for years now at all times of the year and we've never had bad weather although to be fair in recent years it's started to get a bit expensive.

Last time in Lanzarote I had to pay €12 for 200 cigs and a Tenner for a litre of Smirnoff.

:huh:

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Not really a holiday as I flew out from a glorious day on Monday,










To a solid 16hrs of rain, and the forecast for the rest of the week isn't much better.










Not that it matters too much as I'm at school for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> always wanted to do the train journey from Settle to Carlisle﻿, so that's arranged. Plus a bit of travelling about in the surrounding area. So much to do, so little time to do it.


 Looks interesting - some pretty high viaducts by the looks of it. We are looking at the Carlisle area to relocate to, Cumbria/ Northumberland borders really.

Back on topic we had a week in Malaga, house rental, back in May with the intention of sitting in the garden when we got back - weather hasn't really played ball, so we've had to booze indoors


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopefully escaping the depressing heat in the UK for somewhere a lot jollier, cooler & rainier with no people.

Possibly Northern Canada.

Cheerio

QL


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Q.Lotte said:


> Hopefully escaping the depressing heat in the UK for somewhere a lot jollier, cooler & rainier with no people.
> 
> Possibly Northern Canada.
> 
> ...


 If you could manage without `jollier' you could have gone to Scotland


----------



## Q.Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

richy176 said:


> If you could manage without `jollier' you could have gone to Scotland


 Did that last year - a week in the wet & wonderful Fort William & Isle of Skye in a camper van followed by a week in the utterly stunning Isle of Harris, and exceptionally jolly it was too!.

Lacked the exciting peril of dealing with black bears and black flies that Canada offers though, and also too many people!

Cheerio

QL


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

animalone said:


> Not really a holiday as I flew out from a glorious day on Monday,
> 
> To a solid 16hrs of rain, and the forecast for the rest of the week isn't much better.
> 
> ...


 Neuchatel ?

Do try & book the private demonstration of the Pierre Jaquet-Droz automata (The Writer) at the Musée d'Art d'Histoire.

Also, the short train trip to Le Locle, then bus up to Chateau de Monts...stunning timepieces. :yes:

Enjoy

:thumbsup:

Can also recommend the lake trips & the Chaumont Funicular.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Neuchatel ?
> 
> Do try & book the private demonstration of the Pierre Jaquet-Droz automata (The Writer) at the Musée d'Art d'Histoire.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the suggestions :thumbsup: I'm out here for 3 weeks so that will help fill my weekends.

I passed on Chateau de Monts last time I was over in favour of the watch museum in La chaux de fonds, but I will probably make it over this time.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Thailand, not getting as much for our pound now due to brexit uncertainty.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

sabailand said:


> Thailand, not getting as much for our pound now due to brexit uncertainty.


 Not to mention the artificially high level of the baht, making all the rich Thais even richer while they invest abroad - companies and individuals. America are mooting sanctions, we can but hope.

Where are you heading over here?


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

I no longer do holidays,my wife goes with her sister,I look after the dog.A few days of bliss where I do nothing wrong.


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Caller. said:


> Not to mention the artificially high level of the baht, making all the rich Thais even richer while they invest abroad - companies and individuals. America are mooting sanctions, we can but hope.
> 
> Where are you heading over here?


 Ahem.... Pattaya.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

sabailand said:


> Ahem.... Pattaya.


 I forgot, you have some roots there!

I'll be there in a few months. The other half's niece is preggers, she and her husband (Thai) studied at Southampton uni, there will be some event lined up for the new arrival


----------



## sabailand (May 28, 2010)

Caller. said:


> I forgot, you have some roots there!


 Not quite but i do know some ex-pats who live there, although it sometimes gets a bad press its a resort thats got everything, im done with Spain Greece etc, i started doing long haul years ago and after visiting various places decided this was the best place for holidays.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Bit of sad news...we got to Portugal last Sunday, but unfotunately got the news that Sheila's Mum had passed away, so had to get the next flight back, and start sorting everything out. Unfortunately, the coroner has had to be involved, so everything on hold until he has passed judgement.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

By the time I was 11 i'd been taken all over Spain, All over Europe, and even Romania and Morocco. Stopping in North Wales will do me. Im not keen on going abroad. Never was. To hot and don't like the food.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Nowhere outside of Europe for us. Already been on a freebie week to the MIL's villa in Spain and I took my son for a short break to the Monaco F1. Going on a Fjords cruise in August, a motorcycle fly-ride to Corsica (my mate's are riding out there, sod that), then a week in the Peak District in October with the wife and dog and Peak District again just after Boxing day with the wife, 8 friends and 8 dogs in a big house and spending the new year up there.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@WRENCH this ones a bit of fun https://www.embsayboltonabbeyrailway.org.uk/

I know settle well enough, it was a regular Saturday visit, my grandma used to like going in the chairty shops there.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> settle


 I like it there, folk are always really friendly and helpfull. Hexham too, love the train journey there from Carlisle. Just over £50 for a four days out of eight train ticket, so lots of scope for things to see. Anyone been at the clock museum at Haydon Bridge ?

http://timeforgeorge.co.uk


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I like it there, folk are always really friendly and helpfull. Hexham too, love the train journey there from Carlisle. Just over £50 for a four days out of eight train ticket, so lots of scope for things to see. Anyone been at the clock museum at Haydon Bridge ?
> 
> http://timeforgeorge.co.uk


 Grassington and Patley Bridge are worth a trip if you are in settle, not far. As is Howarth but thats over the other side and a bit more of a trek.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Train Parties are the way to go

When I lived in the Czech Republic we used to pitch up at the local train station with a bag of cheap booze buy a sort of day rider ticket and just jump on and off at random stations and find a Boozer for a sharp one.

:biggrin:

We ended up here one day and by luck it was where the Becherovka place was.



















Turns out for some reason it was still almost completely Russian, all the shops bars and restaurants. If you had been blindfolded and parachuted in you might as well have been in Russia.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlovy_Vary

The sharp eyed amongst you will recognise it from a Bond film so I was right at home and again nobody tried to nick my Rolex.

 :laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Train Parties are the way to go
> 
> When I lived in the Czech Republic we used to pitch up at the local train station with a bag of cheap booze buy a sort of day rider ticket and just jump on and off at random stations and find a Boozer for a sharp one.
> 
> ...


 hotel romance puskin

Living day lights? General Pushkin?


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

The Algarve for now .









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> The Algarve for now .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Was there up until last Tuesday when we had to return home unexpectedly...we were just outside Carvoeiro. Weather wasn't too good...it's normally scorching at this time of the year.


----------



## animalone (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Off to Tunnel with the tent. £5 per night if you arrive in foot, no expense spared here. Mrs W has a new super comfy sleep mat. :laughing2dw:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Mrs W


 give over


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> give over


 What ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> What ?


 stop it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> stop it


 Stop what ?


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Stop what ?


 youre having me on now.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> youre having me on now.


 You've lost me now.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

i never knew your real name was wrench!



mcb2007 said:


> The Algarve for now .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 rob! You look like Billy Joel mate.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

@mcb2007 you int it?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Nigelp said:


> youre having me on now.


 1982 matey.










Triumph blew up long ago, wife still going strong.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> 1982 matey.
> 
> 
> 
> Triumph blew up long ago, wife still going strong.


 good job shes a wrench

Barrowclough's pearl of wisdom to new man, Beal.

*Mr Beal:* I was married. Divorced now.

*Mr Barrowclough:* Well, look at it this way, 'tis better to have loved and lost than...to spend your whole ruddy life with her.

[IMG alt="Image result for mr barraclough porridge" data-ratio="62.50"]https://www.telegraph.co.uk/content/dam/tv/2016/08/25/porridge-lead_trans_NvBQzQNjv4Bq9PikuTrmQO3f57XLkA28TDzgCMPn7hev9V7fRluaGhA.jpg?imwidth=450[/IMG]

mrs w see now?


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Been on Southampton to Dubai cruise in January, Mallorca for a couple of weeks in March and a couple of weeks in Portugal in June.

Off to Barbados in September for a couple of weeks then a month in Spain December & January.

Then we start again.

Kev


----------

